# Moving.



## Ericataylor (Jul 19, 2015)

Hi, 

So yesterday I bought a one way ticket to Spain, I will be leaving in december as thats when I finish my University degree. I am so excited and can't wait to see what this new adventure holds. I am doing AuPair just for a few months and then am looking to travel all over and maybe teach english I am not sure yet I am just going to see what happens. As I have never been to Spain before I am finding it very had to decide where to go. I basically want somwhere where I can learn Spanish and attend some classes. When I have free time from my family I will be living and working with, I want to make friends and have fun and travel on weekends. I am wanting to make the best decision possible on where to live. I have been looking at Cantabria, Las Palmas, Mallorca, and Barcelona ? what do you think about these places . 

Also if you have any other tips/advice I would like to know, thankyou!!

Any awnsers would be much appreciated and I look forward to meeting some of you in the near future!! 
Erica.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Las Palmas is in the Canary Islands, 1000 km from the Iberian part of Spain, at least a two hour flight from Madrid.

However I know the city well, one of my favourites, living only a 45 minute flight away I visit often, if ever you get the chance, take a trip, you will be enchanted.


----------



## Ericataylor (Jul 19, 2015)

Thanks!


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Ericataylor said:


> Hi,
> 
> So yesterday I bought a one way ticket to Spain, I will be leaving in december as thats when I finish my University degree. I am so excited and can't wait to see what this new adventure holds. I am doing AuPair just for a few months and then am looking to travel all over and maybe teach english I am not sure yet I am just going to see what happens. As I have never been to Spain before I am finding it very had to decide where to go. I basically want somwhere where I can learn Spanish and attend some classes. When I have free time from my family I will be living and working with, I want to make friends and have fun and travel on weekends. I am wanting to make the best decision possible on where to live. I have been looking at Cantabria, Las Palmas, Mallorca, and Barcelona ? what do you think about these places .
> 
> Erica.


Are you/will you be qualified to teach English as a foreign language?


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

Ericataylor said:


> Hi,
> 
> So yesterday I bought a one way ticket to Spain, I will be leaving in december as thats when I finish my University degree. I am so excited and can't wait to see what this new adventure holds. I am doing AuPair just for a few months and then am looking to travel all over and maybe teach english I am not sure yet I am just going to see what happens. As I have never been to Spain before I am finding it very had to decide where to go. I basically want somwhere where I can learn Spanish and attend some classes. When I have free time from my family I will be living and working with, I want to make friends and have fun and travel on weekends. I am wanting to make the best decision possible on where to live. I have been looking at Cantabria, Las Palmas, Mallorca, and Barcelona ? what do you think about these places .
> 
> ...



Assuming you are non EU as your flag suggests, have you got a visa to live and work in Span?


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

My advice would have been to check out the visa/ work situation before you come. Next would be make sure you have the fare to go back home if needed.
Still if you're not coming over until December you still have time to inform yourself. Officially employers are not allowed to employ non eu citizens if a person who is acitizen of a eu country is available. As far as English teaching is concerned Spain is awash with people from the UK and Ireland qualified and unqualified so if you get offered work it will very probably be off the books, precarious and not well paid, which may not worry you.
I do know an Australian who is working as an English teacher here. He started off as described above but ended up marrying his Spanish girlfriend and getting qualified.
Spain is a pretty varied country with great differences in geography and climate. Where you go depends on what you're looking for. Barcelona is an attractive city and is more cosmopolitan than Madrid. Madrid is interesting and has a good nightlife and cultural scene of course as it's the capital. I really like the beaches in the north, beautiful and uncrowded. Asturias is leafy and green with great food...


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

Pesky Wesky said:


> My advice would have been to check out the visa/ work situation before you come. Next would be make sure you have the fare to go back home if needed.
> Still if you're not coming over until December you still have time to inform yourself. Officially employers are not allowed to employ non eu citizens if a person who is acitizen of a eu country is available. As far as English teaching is concerned Spain is awash with people from the UK and Ireland qualified and unqualified so if you get offered work it will very probably be off the books, precarious and not well paid, which may not worry you.
> I do know an Australian who is working as an English teacher here. He started off as described above but ended up marrying his Spanish girlfriend and getting qualified.
> Spain is a pretty varied country with great differences in geography and climate. Where you go depends on what you're looking for. Barcelona is an attractive city and is more cosmopolitan than Madrid. Madrid is interesting and has a good nightlife and cultural scene of course as it's the capital. I really like the beaches in the north, beautiful and uncrowded. Asturias is leafy and green with great food...



As PW says that Australian has married a Spaniard and so can work. I presume you are not marrying a Spaniard at the moment!

Unless visa etc is in order, the OP might not get further than the airport with only a one way ticket.


----------



## Ericataylor (Jul 19, 2015)

I am arranging that this week


----------

